# BM but no relief



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi,Ive been following the soluble fibre diet for over two weeks again and have started going to the toilet again, without medication, which is a HUGE relief!! My problem is that i was feeling a lot better the first week but for the last 4 or so ways all the sympoms have come back, (pain, nause, bloating, gas and rumbling stomach) even though i am going to the toilet (not really regually but about every three or so days) I read somewhere that the biggest sign that you have IBS is that you start to get relief when you have a BM. I am getting none. Can you suggest any reasons? ive slipped off the diet a few times (and paid for it) but otherwise been really good. Im getting worried that i may have been mis-diagnosed, but then the diet wouldn't have worked at all would it? Please help


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'm so sorry for the delay in answering you. I hope that you're feeling better by now.I'm wondering if you are carefully incorporating enough insoluble fiber into your diet. This is crucial not just for overall good health but to bowel function as well, especially if you're constipation-prone. Soluble fiber will stabilize your gut and normalize bowel function, and eating just soluble fiber foods for a few days is a terrific way to break the cycle of IBS attacks. But after those few days it's important that you're safely adding insoluble fiber foods as well.Add in some helpful herbal teas for the bloating and gas - peppermint and fennel can make you feel a lot better, and ginger is great for nausea.Best,Heather


----------

